# TOXIC CHROME (modded Corsair 250D)



## alexciobanu (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi guys,


Welcome to a new build log for TOXIC CHROME where I will be modding and building a custom water cooled system in the Corsair 250D!


Huge thanks to MNPCTECH as they will be providing me with some modding supplies for the build, Icemodz who will be supplying the custom sleeved cables and RGB LED strips as well as Primochill who will be supplying a set of fittings. Also thanks to GGF Lan Party for providing the Corsair 250D case for me!


As the name suggests there will be chrome . The case will be painted a combination of chrome and blue, chrome for the outside panels and blue for the case frame. I will also be painting other components such as the radiators chrome too. I'm not exactly sure yet how I'm going to get the chrome paint done and if I will be able to do it myself with spray paint as that would be the only option if I was to paint it myself. I would sure love to do chrome plating but that would probably be way out of my reach to get the entire outside of the case done. I will be doing some research for the best and most efficient way to get the nice mirror chrome look that I'm after. Of course I'm open to suggestions so if anyone has any ideas please let me know.


I think the combination of chrome and blue will be really nice and the idea for the build is to see how friendly the Corsair 250D is to a custom watercooling loop and to fit as much water cooling components as I can in it and to just make it look radioactive with a glow from the inside. The mods to the case won't be that hard to do, mainly cutting new side panel windows and I will also be playing with MNPCTECH's nibbler tool and some aluminum sheets! The hard part will be getting all the components and custom loop in the way I imagine it. The 250D is smaller than the Bitfenix Prodigy I worked on with my Vault Boy build so this will be interesting.


You will see the same attention to detail as I have shown in my previous builds with Vault Boy and Green Molecule.


Here are the SPECS:


Case - Modded Corsair 250D

Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-Z97N-Gaming 5

CPU - Intel Pentium Anniversary Edition G3258

GPU - EVGA GTX 670

Memory - 2 x 4GB G.Skill RipJaws 1600Mhz

SSD - 120GB Corsair Force GT

PSU - Corsair RM650 80Plus Gold


Cables - Icemodz custom sleeved cables


Radiators - Alphacool NexXxoS Full Copper ST30 240mm, Alphacool NexXxoS Full Copper UT60 140mm

Fans - 2 x 120mm Gelid Slim 12 UV Blue fans, 1 x 140mm Gelid Wing 14 UV Blue, 2 x 80mm Gelid Wing 8 UV Blue

Pump - Swiftech MCP35X with EK-DDC Heatsink Housing and EK-DDC XRES 140 CSQ pump top and reservoir combo

Reservoir - EK-RES X3 250 Reservoir

Fittings - Primochill Rigid Ghost Black fittings, various Bitspower matte black extension and angle fittings

Tubing - Primochill Rigid Clear PETG

CPU Block - EK-Supremacy CSQ Polished Nickel Plexi

GPU Block - EK-FC670 CSQ Polished Nickel Plexi

RAM Block - EK-RAM Monarch X2 CSQ Polished Nickel Plexi

Coolant - Mayhems X1 UV Clear Blue


Lighting - Icemodz Real UV LED Strips


But first :dremel:, lets get the case ready!

Here's a quick look at the case and the layout for some components. Ignore the gold paint job as that's what the guys over at GGF had it for a custom system.





























































Pump with the EK 140 res mounted next to the rad here






Another EK 250 res mounted horizontally here, will get rid of the drive cages and cut out a nice window for it.











So the 250 res will be right underneath the 240 radiator
















Here are the PC & Case Mod Store Supply items from Mnpctech

Mnpctech PC Case Mod Ruler & Reference Tool, http://mnpctech.com/pc-mod-tools/pc-mod-ruler/pc-modder-ruler-and-gauge.html
















PC Case Panel Modding Nibbler Tool from Mnpctech, http://mnpctech.com/case-mods-gamin...-cooling-fan-grills/pc-case-nibbler-tool.html






Nickel Plated Vandal PC Push Button Switch for Reset or Power, http://mnpctech.com/case-mods-gamin...eset/vandal-resistant-pc-power-switch-en.html






Mnpctech also offers anodized colored versions of this Vandal PC Push Button Switch






3 pack of 3M Red Scotchbrite Scuff Pads, http://mnpctech.com/case-mods-gamin...buff-scuff-scotch/3m-scotchbrite-pads-en.html






5 pack of reinforced Dremel cutting wheels, http://mnpctech.com/pc-mod-tools/cutting-wheels.html







That's it for now peeps. Hope you will enjoy this build log and mod .

Thanks for checking it out.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## scevism (Apr 12, 2015)

Amazing work Alex.
Ohh and welcome!!


----------



## alexciobanu (Apr 14, 2015)

scevism said:


> Amazing work Alex.
> Ohh and welcome!!



Thanks a lot mate 

Glad to be here!


----------



## vega22 (Apr 14, 2015)

sorry is there a mod in this thread?

couldn't see it for all the seo spam....


----------



## alexciobanu (Apr 16, 2015)

marsey99 said:


> sorry is there a mod in this thread?
> 
> couldn't see it for all the seo spam....



Hahaha, I have to for the sponsorship to make this great mod be possible


----------



## alexciobanu (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey guys,

Here's an update on Toxic Chrome!

Dismantled as much of the case as I could and starting to drill the mounts for everything. Gonna get all the drilling and cutting done on the case before I get it painted. I might just get the whole thing powder coated, frame and other bits blue and then the outside panels chrome. I found a place that does chrome powder coating and it's gonna be cheaper than actually buying the paint and spraying it myself so that's good. Hopefully the chrome comes out good, we will have to see about that!

So here's the naked frame of the case pretty much.











.

And just having a look how the 250 res is gonna sit and already there is a problem with the res holders. The res fits between the side of the case and the radiator without the holders but not with them unfortunately.






So what I did is broke off one side of the res holders and gonna sit the res in like that, supporting it with the holders on one side and with the case panel on the other. Also once I get fittings between it and the 240 rad, it should stay in place quite nicely.



















































I think it looks pretty good in there. Just need to get all the side and top windows cut now and mount the other res along with the pump.

Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## t_ski (Apr 16, 2015)

Are you going to take the hole in the res top and go outside the case for a fill/drain port?


----------



## alexciobanu (Apr 17, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Are you going to take the hole in the res top and go outside the case for a fill/drain port?



No, I'm just gonna put a cap on that end. This res is mainly for show. I will have another res on top of the pump which will be my fill and drain port. When I drain my builds I usually use a syringe with a long hose attached to it and just pull everything out from the res


----------



## alexciobanu (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey guys,



Worked on getting the side panel window cut outs done for all the windows I will attach to the case, a total of three.



I will be bolting the clear acrylic this time and I will have it on the outside of the case. That is so I can keep the inward part where the grill on the side panel is. I have seen other people do it before and I think it looks interesting.



Here we go with the dremel and jigsaw!








































































































































Thanks for checking it out and I hope you like my window designs.



Cheers,



Alex


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Looking good so far.
I won't whinge about all the full size pics as I just got my internet quota back last week ...


----------



## alexciobanu (Apr 22, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Looking good so far.
> I won't whinge about all the full size pics as I just got my internet quota back last week ...



Thanks mate . Haha my pics are shrinked to 1024x768


----------



## HammerON (Apr 22, 2015)

Sub'd


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 22, 2015)

Omg, how many liquid components are fitting into that lil case? Amazing job so far!!! And truely, finest Dremel cutter I've seen in a long time =)

Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## alexciobanu (Apr 22, 2015)

HammerON said:


> Sub'd





SirKeldon said:


> Omg, how many liquid components are fitting into that lil case? Amazing job so far!!! And truely, finest Dremel cutter I've seen in a long time =)
> 
> Keep up the good work!!!



Thanks a lot guys


----------



## alexciobanu (Apr 28, 2015)

Hey guys,

New update for TOXIC CHROME!

Just a quick look at the pump and other res combo that will be going in the build and how it will be placed.

Swiftech MCP35X









































Changing to a multi option top so that I can run the loop back to the top of the res.






These EK reservoirs looks awesome, first time using these!






Great little combo!





















I think it will be pretty awesome with the two reservoirs in this little case!

Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (May 1, 2015)

Hey guys,

Back with another update on Toxic Chrome.

I made all the modifications needed on the case and it has now left to get powder coated. The frame of the case and other bits will be powder coated a dark navy blue and the side and top panels will be powder coated chrome. Hopefully the chrome powder coat will come out good.

Here's a look at the case with the side panel windows cut, filed and all ready. Also mounted the pump/res combo and drilled the hole for the Vandal switch. That is just a test Vandal switch. I will be receiving a nickel plated one from MNPCTECH which is currently on the way.






I know here that the res doesn't sit in the middle but in order to make the loop work I think that this is how I will need to sit it. This may change however so we will see.











All the side panel windows. I went and drilled holes in each corners of the windows for mounting the acrylic however I forgot to take pics of this. You guys will see that once the case is back.






Pump/res combo mounted.






Vandal switch mounted on top of the front panel frame.
















I will be making a new front panel out of 1mm aluminum which will cover this section here. I will stick that to the existing front panel in order to continue to be able to use the clip on and feature and access the dust filter behind it.






I also cut the HDD cage in half as I will need to mount this back in the case to support the MB tray. I cut some 1mm aluminum panels which will be bolted on to help clean up the HDD cage look as that will be seen through the res window.











All this will be powder coated blue.

And that's about it for now. Hopefully I will get the case powder coated and back sometime next week.

Thanks for checking it out.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (May 7, 2015)

Hey guys,


I got the case back from powder coating!


Here are some quick shots I took of the case. I think the navy blue looks awesome and matches the fan blade colour really well.


The side panels are not finished yet as they had mistakenly coated them the same navy blue, they are now getting redone in chrome.




























































































I will be getting the front panel and rear feet colour matched to the same powder coated blue but will obviously get it painted.


























Thanks for checking it out guys and let me know what you think of the blue, I really like it.


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (May 17, 2015)

Hey guys,


Back with another update for the Toxic Chrome build. Sorry I've been absent for a while, been super busy with work lately.


Had some time over the weekend and worked on the motherboard.


Here's an overview and getting the red heatsinks ready for some black plasti dip!












































Also plasti dipping this little guy!












































I'll be back in a day or two once all this is done, dried and back on the board!


Also an update on the side panels paint/powder coat. I've seen the chrome powder coat and it doesn't look like chrome at all. Looks like some sort of dark grey colour and not really glossy, so was not a fan of that. I did get them to do the EK ram modules which I will show you guys once done, just to see how the chrome powder coat looks. Through I probably won't end up using those either.


So what I will be doing with the side panels is taking them to a car paint shop. Chrome paint is out of my price range at this time, costing around $250 just for the paint as they told me. Though what they can do is make it a nice glossy silver and try and get it as close as possible to the chrome effect. However that still won't end up being chrome so I guess we will see.


Stay tuned for more guys! I'll try and keep the updates coming more regularly!


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (May 19, 2015)

Hey guys,


Motherboard is all done, here it is!


Gigabyte GA-Z97N-Gaming 5 Black Edition












































































I'm also happy to announce new sponsors to the Toxic Chrome build. The cables and LED strips will now be provided by Icemodz and also Primochill who are very kind to send me a set of fittings and some PETG tubing! :thumb:


Thanks for checking it out,


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (May 26, 2015)

Hey guys,


Here are some photos of the G.Skill memory I will be using and also the EK memory modules.


These have been powder coated chrome and as you can see it looks more like a matte silver, so that's why I didn't like the chrome powder coat for the side panels. I will be getting new ram modules and keeping them black but wanted to show you guys this anyway.
























































Also cleaned up the rear i/o shield














Suits the build better this way!









Stay tuned for more!



Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (May 27, 2015)

Hey guys,


Here's a better look at the case and the awesome blue powder coat 






























































Thanks for checking it out!


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## Loosenut (May 27, 2015)

Love the build, awesome work!!

May I suggest this for your chrome panels:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-x60-SILV...ree-/130911643120?hash=item1e7af125f0&vxp=mtr

Good luck with the build!


----------



## alexciobanu (May 27, 2015)

Loosenut said:


> Love the build, awesome work!!
> 
> May I suggest this for your chrome panels:
> 
> ...




Thanks mate 

I have some chrome vinyl that I'm using for some custom decals but I wouldn't want to use it for the side panels, painting them even if it's not exactly chrome will look much better


----------



## alexciobanu (May 30, 2015)

Hey guys,


Here's a quick look at some of the components going in the build. The CPU, fans and PSU.


Custom decals for the PSU and fans incoming!
































Here you can see the difference between the 15mm slim Gelid fans and 25mm normal ones.


















































Thanks for checking it out!


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey guys,


Here's a quick look at all the waterblocks!


Gave them all a quick polish, no sanding was done, just applied the solution and used the Dremel with the polishing cloth attachment to polish around everywhere.


Quick, easy and they came out pretty good!














The frame of the CPU block was also done in the same powder coat chrome as the RAM modules however this also won't stay. I'm getting along with new RAM modules the nickel plated frame that EK offer. Should look pretty good with that on.
































Also giving this poor SSD a make over, was pulled from my Fractal Desing ARC Mini R2 build before becoming the Green Molecule. Not exactly sure what happened to the label on it.








Everything looks good on the inside and still works well.








That's it for now. I'm working on this build everyday after work pretty much now so updates should be rolling in regularly.


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Jun 3, 2015)

Time for another update! Slowly getting everything in the case to figure out the loop layout and if I need any more fittings 


Painted the thumbscrews for the EK Supremacy black, think it goes better with the motherboard like this.








The little Pentium is in 








I might change the CPU block layout, depending on the way I want to go with the loop.






































Also here it the GPU, this was in the Green Molecule build in SLI before the tear down.




















Will cut some vinyl to cover those pink and purple capacitors.








Thanks for checking it out!



Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Jun 4, 2015)

Things are getting a little bit tight in the case!


I figured out the loop for the build, I might need some more fittings to make it work and keep it nice and clean. Need to get the cables in first and see, they're currently on the way from Icemodz 


















































I really like the way this build is taking shape, let me know what you guys think.


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey guys,


Here's the package that came from Bill over at MNPCTECH. Thanks a lot for the support, I really appreciate it and I hope you guys like the build once it's finished. I'm sure the modding supplies will come in handy for a lot of future builds to come.


For a lot more awesome stuff check out MNPCTECH on Facebook , YouTube and their mod store mnpctech.com


And while you're on Facebook check out my page too, Simple Modz.








3M Red Scotchbrite Scuff Pads








Mnpctech PC Case Mod Ruler & Reference Tool














This was an extra item included, I will surely put it to good use, cheers Bill!














PC Case Panel Modding Nibbler Tool




















Reinforced Dremel cutting wheels








Vandal PC Push Button Switch Blue anodized














Nickel Plated Vandal PC Push Button Switch








And finally, the awesome Mod Zoo case badge. I have a special spot for this on the back of the case!








The quality of everything received is just excellent and I can truly see the effort put into all these items, thanks a lot for the support guys!


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Jun 8, 2015)

Okay guys, here it is! The case is nearly done, just need to get the acrylic windows on get the front panel Corsair piece on after cutting.


Maybe some of you have been waiting to see this since I announce the chrome painting. I hope you guys won't be disappointed as it this is not chrome but still looks very very good and I really like it. Like I explained, actual chrome paint or chrome plating would have been too expensive for my budged.


The panels are spot on and any imperfections you may see are all reflections from the surroundings. Though to bring the case outside to really showcase the paint job.


The front panel and also the rear case feet have been colour matched to the blue powder coat!








You can also see I made an acrylic piece and mounted it on the inside to cover the 5.25" bay. Drilled a small hole in the middle for the power button cable.














Dust filter








And the front panel cover, might need some cleaning up around the edges but really happy with the glossy look








Here is a good look at the side panel paint job
































Will end up using the Blue vandal switch, fits better than the nickel plated one. Lucky Bill sent me this one too!














And this is the front panel cover, the Corsair shape will be cut out and then painted same as the side panels. This will be stuck over the original front panel cover and still be able to use the clip on feature and access the dust filter behind it.








Let me know what you guys think! Shady here seems to approve!








Thanks for checking it out!


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey guys,


Small update on the build and a very special announcement!


Firstly the announcement!


I'm very proud to say that the TOXIC CHROME build has been nominated in the *Bit-Tech Mod of the Month for May 2015*. You can find the voting link *here *if you want to show some love for my build!


Such an honor to have been nominated!


And now on to the build! I have the windows on, 3mm thick clear acrylic. Hope you guys like!
























































Think the windows look very good on the outside, something different! What do you guys think?


Thanks for checking it out!


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Jun 13, 2015)

Hey guys,


Here's the work I did on the front panel mod.


The piece is 1.2mm aluminum and what I used for the cutting is a Dremel Moto-Saw as you can see from the pictures. It's like a mini portable scroll saw, very handy and really good for the price.














I drilled small holes in the panel first so that I can begin the cutting with the scroll saw.








Bit of a learning curve with this but once you get the hang of it, it's pretty easy. And it cut through this aluminum panel with no effort at all.








As you can see, the vinyl is my guide.








Here all the cutting was done and it was time for the filing to make it nice, smooth and even














I cut the corners same shape as the windows, gave it a scuff everywhere and it was done.








The whole thing took me about 3 hours to do. Now to get it sprayed!








I think it came out looking awesome and was surprised how easy it was to cut it once I got the hang of the scroll saw.


The Dremel Moto-Saw will definitely come in handy from now on, I wonder how it will do on some steel or thicker panels.


Let me know what you guys think?


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey guys!


After a lot of exiting news from E3 as well as AMD and watching a bunch of press conferences over the past few days, it's time to get back to work on the build!


Those of you who know me and also my Vault Boy case mod can absolutely guarantee that I jumped on the Fallout 4 Pip-Boy Edition straight after the Bethesda press conference! There are also a lot of ideas spinning around in my head about another Fallout case mod, a different one this time with a more post-apocalyptic look! If and when I decide to do that you will all surely find out 


Back to the build!


Here is all the vinyl work I did for some of the components with some chrome vinyl!










































































You can see the SSD has been painted black. Also the fans cables have been shortened, crimped and re-sleeved, only some that needed it. I chose the toxic symbol for them, think it suits the build and also just a circle on the back to cover the fan housing.


Let me know what you guys think.


And guys the Mod of the Month voting is still going on Bit-Tech until the 28th of June and the race is really close! Have a look and cast a vote if you haven't done so already.


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Jun 19, 2015)

Hey guys,


Today I shortened and sleeved the DDC pump and added one missing piece to the pump and res combo in order to be able to properly bring the loop back to the top of the res.


It's sort of like a Bitspower aquapipe but out of a piece of acrylic that EK offer for these reservoir tops.


Originally I wanted to use the Bitspower aquapipe as I have quite a few laying around however EK chose to have larger than G1/4" threads on the inside of these tops for some reason so the aquapipe didn't work. Luckily I found the acrylic tube that EK offer locally.


Once I received it, just had to shorten it to fit this res.


























These are the threads on the inside of the res top.








Easily done 

































Thanks for checking it out and stay tuned for more to come over the weekend!


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Jun 23, 2015)

Here's the new EK stuff I received. Nickel plated mounting bracket and a new clear Supremacy EVO top, part of the upgrade kit. Also new RAM modules to replace the ones that were powder coated before.





















Made some decal stickers for the RAM modules to go with the toxic theme 











Pretty nice looking little combo!































Starting to get components back in the case. Still waiting on fittings, tubing and cables to arrive.

Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## peche (Jun 23, 2015)

nice mod!! excellent paint job on cube case, sexy subaru impreza blue!
thanks for sharing!


----------



## alexciobanu (Jun 24, 2015)

peche said:


> nice mod!! excellent paint job on cube case, sexy subaru impreza blue!
> thanks for sharing!



Thanks a lot


----------



## alexciobanu (Jun 29, 2015)

Hey guys,


Front panel is done and here is how I applied it on, very simple with some double sided 3M tape.
































For some reason these following pics I only have from my phone, not sure what happened with the ones from the camera 




















Thanks for checking it out and hope you guys like the finished front panel!


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey guys,


Another quick update. The GPU is good to go and I also cut up these fan frames that will go around all the fans in the build to give them more colour.


You can see on the GPU the pink and purple caps have been covered with chrome vinyl.


























This is the design I went for with the frames to just cover the edges of the fans.








Just need to get painted and filed down a little bit more, will be same silver colour as the side and front panel.








Thanks for checking it out.


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## Deleted member 41019 (Jul 23, 2015)

I do love some ITX action!


----------



## alexciobanu (Jul 24, 2015)

aven000 said:


> I do love some ITX action!



Haha me too  Cheers


----------



## alexciobanu (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey guys,


Sorry for the lack of updates on the build. I have been very busy moving houses over the last few weeks.


All done now but no internet at home yet, so posting update from work. Should have a lot more room and time to work on builds from now on and will hopefully wrap this build log up soon but I'm still waiting on custom cables to arrive.


Here are the finished grills/covers I made for the fans.
































Stay tuned for more.


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey guys,

More work in progress! Found a nice spot for The Mod Zoo monkey badge and it looks pretty nice in there.

Just a few things to fix up and start working on some cable management for the fans and LEDs. Once the sleeved cables arrive and I can get everything in and start tubing up finally!































The two mounting holes for the 80mm fan grill don't really match unfortunately so will need to fix that 











And here's a better look at the finished front panel.





















Stay tuned for more!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Deleted member 41019 (Jul 29, 2015)

Love the custom Corsair front. Inside the system is such a treat for the eyes too.

Lovely build, can't wait to see more!


----------



## alexciobanu (Jul 30, 2015)

aven000 said:


> Love the custom Corsair front. Inside the system is such a treat for the eyes too.
> 
> Lovely build, can't wait to see more!



Thanks a lot


----------



## MonsterMawd (Aug 3, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing this build completed!


----------



## alexciobanu (Aug 5, 2015)

MonsterMawd said:


> Looking forward to seeing this build completed!



Thanks a lot


----------



## alexciobanu (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks to Primochill for sending me a set of their awesome fittings to use in the build!












































Most of the final pieces for this build are here now. Stay tuned for more!


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Aug 8, 2015)

Hey guys,


I have some more fittings to show, this time some extensions. Thanks a lot to Hugh from mydiy.com.au for helping out with these Barrow fittings. You can check out his eBay store HERE with some good prices on fittings.










































































Not sure if I will use all of them yet but they will definitely come in handy for all the small tight corners in this build. I also need some spots to be really strong so just tubing won't do. Will make sure to show once ready.


Thanks for checking it out.


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey guys!

Here are the awesome cables from Icemodz! Thanks a lot to Mundi for making and sending me this kit. It's made from nice flexible paracord sleeve and should fit nicely in the system. Make sure to check out the *icemodz.com* website for all your custom cable and LED needs.















































Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Aug 16, 2015)

Hey guys,

Here's another update on this build! Most of the fittings and cables are now in and it's ready for tubing up! Just wanted to give you guys a quick look inside before tubing up.






That chrome colored fittings is the only straight rotary fittings that I had. Once the front radiator is in that fittings is not seen.






You can also see the LED strips are in, these are UV LEDs from Icemodz.





















Not sure if you notice but I bent a piece of acrylic around the 80mm fans and also around the 140mm fan, thought it cleans things up a bit.






































Thanks for checking it out!

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Aug 19, 2015)

Hey guys,


Quick look at the case from the outside, tubing should be all done tonight. Next update will be that and finished build by the weekend!!!






















































































Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Aug 21, 2015)

Hey guys!

Here it is, tubing all done! The hard tubing used is 1/2" Primochill PETG. First time I've used PETG tubing over acrylic and it's awesome! 

So easy to use, heats up and bends much quicker and then can just cut the ends of with a tube cutter 

Let me know what you think of the bends, tried to keep tubing to a minimum.


























So tight for the 24pin!






Pretty much leaning on the fan. Lucky it's on the back of it so, it's still able to spin.






Thanks for checking it out! I should have final pics up in a few days, will get it filled and install Win 10 on it. Will be my first PC with Win 10 on it.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## CounterSpell (Aug 21, 2015)

beatiful work

Congrats


----------



## alexciobanu (Aug 24, 2015)

CounterSpell said:


> beatiful work
> 
> Congrats



Thanks a lot


----------



## alexciobanu (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey guys,


Here it is, last update! The build is finally finished!


Hope you've enjoyed this build logs and like the finished build!


I would like to say thanks again to all my sponsors for this project! Primochill for the awesome fittings and PETG tubing, MNPCTECH for all the modding supplies that came in very handy and of course Icemodz for the custom sleeved cables and LED strips, without them all the neat cable management would not have been possible! Also thanks to GGF Lan Party for kindly donating the Corsair 250D case 


The coolant used is Mayhems X1 Clear UV Blue, love the effect it gives, completely clear under normal light and blue under UV!


















































































































































Hope you guys like the UV effect and if anyone is wondering about the red light, it's from the motherboard and can be turned off in the bios. I took these pics before hooking it up to a monitor and tinkering with it.


Time to start a new project for the Thermaltake CaseMOD Invitaional Season 2, hope to see you all there and here is a sneak peak!








Thanks for checking out my build log!


Cheers,


Alex


----------



## alexciobanu (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks a lot to Corsair for featuring the Toxic Chrome on their page and also a really nice article by Ocaholic!

https://www.facebook.com/Corsair/posts/1049511311755623

http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/news/article.php?storyid=13166


----------



## alexciobanu (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey guys!

Check out the Toxic Chrome build featured in Forbes Tech - 30 Most Amazing PC Mods of 2015

http://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2016/01/06/the-30-most-amazing-pc-mods-of-2015/

Huge honor to be featured in that list 

Cheers,

Alex


----------

